# Bron youngest player to 2000 points



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Well topic speaks for itself
he just reached it
11-17 27pts/7ast/7reb
and his team up by 25


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

That was a nice shot too.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Good God.


----------



## Burn (Feb 2, 2003)

Darko youngest player to a ring


----------



## Baron Davis (Apr 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Burn</b>!
> Darko youngest player to a ring


Who cares? He didn't contribute anything to get that ring.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Hopefully LeBron can become youngest to reach 10,000


----------



## 4-For-Snapper (Jan 1, 2003)

Within the next 5 years, LeBron will own this league. Mark my words...soon it will be the LeBroNBA. This kid can play ball and has more raw potential than any other professional player before him.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Bron had 27 points, 7 rebounds and 7 assists in just three quarters.

Continuing to be most impressive to me is his shooting...11/17, yet another incredibly efficient night.

His one major statistical flaw was turnovers, which tended to be high earlier in the season. But the last few games, they've been at 2 or less. Nice to see him getting those under control, perhaps.

When he gets his defense up to a high level, he will be an absurdly good player.


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

Congrats to LeBron! Almost a year younger than Kobe was when he did it. Fairly impressive.

I think the best stat in LeBron's line tonight was his 32 minutes. He's been averaging 36 minutes in the last 5 games which will allow him to actually last through the season! Good job by Silas and the team to be able to win some games without playing LeBron 48 minutes a night.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

All of these "youngest player to ______" records are pretty much useless. He's competing against a handful of teenagers that have jumped to the league and got some playing time. Great game and great player, but to say that these records have any merit would be a lie.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Congrats...I like the kid but Im not in love with him like a LOT of people are. Maybe I need to see more of him.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Bron is the man


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Doesn't mean crap...Kobe didn't even get minutes his first 2 seasons, and he was the #2 option for 8 years. 

LeBron has been starting, and the #1 option since his first day in the NBA.

So yeah.. Congrats on a useless record


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Doesn't mean crap...Kobe didn't even get minutes his first 2 seasons


Because Kobe wasn't as good as James in his first two seasons.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Doesn't mean crap...Kobe didn't even get minutes his first 2 seasons, and he was the #2 option for 8 years.
> 
> LeBron has been starting, and the #1 option since his first day in the NBA.
> ...


So why exactly are you defending Kobe on a useless record then?


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Doesn't mean crap...Kobe didn't even get minutes his first 2 seasons, and he was the #2 option for 8 years.
> 
> LeBron has been starting, and the #1 option since his first day in the NBA.
> ...


Hmm lebron was not the 1st option last year most of the time between z and booz and sometimes isnt this year..


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> Hopefully LeBron can become youngest to reach 10,000


That will be a much bigger feat.  Not to take anything away from Lebron, but he did come straight from HS, and 2,000 pts really ain't that much considering star players can get that in a season. Lebron'll probably score over 2,000 this season.

10,000 would be a display of consistency season after season, and if he can reach that b4 anyone else ever, that'd be a much bigger accomplishment.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> So why exactly are you defending Kobe on a useless record then?


I'm not.. Just stating the obvious.. Point is.. LeBron played a lot more than Kobe in his first two years and is a better player at this age. What that amounts to remains to be seen. But when you enter the league at 18 or whatever Bron was and your the #1 person on a team your gonna score in bunches. This 2,000 points thing isnt a surprise nor is it anything special IMHO.. Get to 10,000 and start talking.. Then again score as many points as you want (Malone) but I'd rather have that ring and who knows if LeBron ever will win 1.. Heck he could retire at the age of 30 or so.. Wait he's only 19 still  .. Look LeBron is a GREAT player but why would anyone celebrate being the fastest to reach a point milestone? That's like saying I'm the fastest ever to take a crap.. Doesnt mean **** :laugh:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Doesn't mean crap...Kobe didn't even get minutes his first 2 seasons, and he was the #2 option for 8 years.
> 
> LeBron has been starting, and the #1 option since his first day in the NBA.
> ...


It actually means crap. 

Bron is 19 and Kobe 26. 

I would say that about now they're even as players and both can dominate games the same so when Bron is 26 only god knows how good he'll be.

I said it before and I'll say it again that Bron will be the only player to ever come close to MJ. 

MJ 
Bron
others....


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>
> I said it before and I'll say it again that Bron will be the only player to ever come close to MJ.


People said the exact same thing about Grant Hill, Kobe, T-Mac, etc.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

For all the people saying this is a crap record, how long do you think it will be until someone else does it younger? Do you honestly think there will be another teenager to come in and average over 20 points per game his first season?

These records just reflects on the fact that Lebron is the best teenager in the history of basketball.

booyakasha.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ClayVTrainum</b>!
> 
> 
> People said the exact same thing about Grant Hill, Kobe, T-Mac, etc.


I didn't. And when I say it *it* will happen. Believe dat.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

He'll be the youngest to reach 10,000 as well. He's going to assault every record in the books because no one has ever been this young and this good.


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>
> These records just reflects on the fact that Lebron is the best teenager in the history of basketball.


Maybe in the NBA, it doesn't change the fact that Oscar Robertson is viewed by many as the best high school basketball player ever. Especially considering that he played in Indianapolis, which was one of the most racially divided places you could find in the U.S. back then.


----------



## Keith Closs (May 13, 2003)

lebrons tremendous but the record means absoutely nothing considering most of the greats of the game were still in college at lebrons age..


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

The record means very little but Lebron's overall performance is just ridiculous. Granted it was the Bulls but I was at the Bulls/Cavs game in Cleveland and the dude looked like a man among boys and he's only 19. 

I really wouldn't compare him to MJ. Plays much more like a cross between Magic's (court sense) and Dr. J (athletic ability, half court style). He is not a slasher, crossover type of player in the mold of say Jordan.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ClayVTrainum</b>!
> 
> 
> Maybe in the NBA, it doesn't change the fact that Oscar Robertson is viewed by many as the best high school basketball player ever. Especially considering that he played in Indianapolis, which was one of the most racially divided places you could find in the U.S. back then.


Actually most people think Lebron is the best high school basketball player ever.


----------

